# Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)



## Marcel (2. September 2019)

*Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Guten Tag,

ich suche einen Office Laptop bis 400€.

Also bis 400€, kann auch gebraucht bzw. bei Laptops ja oft refurbished/generalüberholt sein. (Entspricht ja dann ca. 600-800€ neu)

Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit bzw. überhaupt ein Betriebssystem muss nicht drauf sein.

Soll nur für den Office Bereich dienen, also Microsoft Office (Word, Powerpoint und Excel etc.) Internet (Youtube, E-Mails, Soziale Netzwerke usw.) und Filme und Serien (Amazon Prime und Netflix) 

17 Zoll kann ich in der Preisklasse ja vergessen, deshalb 15 Zoll. Alles darunter ist ziemlich klein oder nicht? (Bin beim PC 27 Zoll gewöhnt)

Dann mindestens Full HD, also 1920x1080, hell genug zwecks Spiegelung (Es werden Filme und Serien geguckt - Netflix und Amazon Prime etc. deshalb guter Bildschirm) Ich weiß nicht ob IPS/mehr Hz in frage kommen

Gute CPU und Grafikkarte damit alles flüssig läuft

SSD - 120GB oder weniger reichen völlig, verbraucht ja kaum Speicherplatz das ganze (HDD nicht, todeslahm ^^)

min. 8GB Ram/Arbeitsspeicher (hab oft mehrere Tabs in Google Chrome offen)

Akkulaufzeit mindestens 5 Stunden (Bei Neukauf des Akkus, zwecks gebraucht etc.)

Der Laptop soll allgemein schnell hochfahren/starten und auch alles flüssig und schnell sein (nicht wie die heutigen Schul PCs/Laptops... ^^) Bei Office braucht man ja keine Monster Sachen

Ansonsten halt für den mobilen Einsatz geeignet also nicht so schwer, sondern handlich und USB 3.0 haben
Spielereien wie Bluetooth, Laufwerk, Micro USB/ USB C, Webcam, beleuchtete Tastatur nicht nötig, schaden aber nicht

Und sonst halt einfach gut/stabil gebaut sein bzw. gute Qualität, also kein Schrott verbaut der nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt geht (Hardware)
welche Marken/Modelle kommen da in Frage? Lenovo/HP/Thinkpad etc.?
Ich habe bisher sowas gefunden:

HP ELITEBOOK 8570P Notebook - Jetzt gebraucht kaufen

gebrauchte Laptops mit Garantie | Notebookheaven - Gebrauchte Laptops mit Garantie

Halt einfach das beste für 400€

Meine Eltern hatten 2 Laptops, bei dem einen Onboard sowie richtige Grafikkarte kaputt -> Müll, da komplett neues Mainboard nötig ist
Bei meiner Mutter erst die Ladebuchse kaputt und jetzt komplett Mainboard/Grafikkarte... Keine Lust mehr auf so ein Schrott, dazu noch richtig langsam...

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, Danke im voraus


----------



## rabe08 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Bin Lenovo-Fanboy Lenovo ThinkPad T440p - 20AW-S1UF00/-S24B00 | LapStore.de


----------



## Marcel (2. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Keine 15"


----------



## AlphaMale (2. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Bei dem habe ich schon für etliche Büroarbeiter refurbished Laptops bestellt. Sind immer im Top- Zustand:
Lenovo ThinkPads gebraucht – guenstige Notebooks, billige Laptops


----------



## Marcel (2. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Der hier für 319€? Ist 14" aber sehr gut oder?

HP 14-dk0002ng, Notebook silber'/'grau, FreeDOS


----------



## fotoman (2. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop fÃ¼r 400â‚¬ (auch gebraucht/generalÃ¼berholt)*

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass beim R5
- der Lüfter im Idle ruhig ist
- der R5 nicht so grauenhaft throttelt wie der R7
- dass Du ihn nie unter Last längere Zeit mit Akku betreiben musst (oder der R5 dort mal wieder auf normale Zeiten kommt im Vergleich zum R7)
HP 14 im Test: Ryzen-7-3700U-Laptop mit angezogener Handbremse - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Aber ja, für 320€ sicher nicht schlecht, normal kostet er laut GH halt 480€

14" scheint ja inzwischen kein Hinderungsgrund mehr zu sein.


----------



## rabe08 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Warum wolle alle so Riesentrümmer rumschleppen?


----------



## Torben456 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Hey,

wie wäre es hiermit? Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R9V0 ab €' '349,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu noch ne günstige Windows Lizenz und der Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## fotoman (4. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Warum wolle alle so Riesentrümmer rumschleppen?


Weil Videos auf 13,3" keine Spaß machen? 1,5kg ist selbst für 14" nicht gerade schwer, aber klar, ein 1kg Laptop mit 13,3" wäre mir mobil auch lieber. Außer, ich müsste den ganzen Tag darauf arbeiten, da nervt das Display meines 14" HPs schon gewaltig. Im Vergleich zu seinem alten 17" Laptop mit 2,8 kg ist nahezu alles klein und leicht.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin wollte ich zum Filme schauen den Acer Aspire 3 nicht dauerhaft nutzen. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mein Verhalten bei solchen Aktivitäten kenne und ich dabei nicht 2h starr vor dem Laptop sitze (kein IPS). Die 2,1 kg kommen dann noch dazu.

Irgendwo muss man halt Kompromisse schließen, wenn kaum Geld vorhanden ist (wenn auch etwas mehr wie noch im Mai) und ein gebrauchter 14-15" Lenovo nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Marcel (5. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Ein gebrauchter Lenovo in 14"-15" kommt in Frage

Also 14" würden auch noch in Frage kommen wegen der Kompaktheit und dem geringeren Gewicht etc. aber darunter ist zu klein ^^ Also 14-15" Bildschirm, 17" zu teuer und schwer/unkompakt

Lenovo T540; T450/T550/T440P, HP Elitebook 850 G1, Dell 6540; E5470 oder 7470, hp 17-ca1211ng Variante in 14"/15", Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R9V0

Die Meinungen/Empfehlungen gehen ja groß auseinander, was wäre nun am besten?

Wie gesagt ist der Laptop nur für die oben genannten Anforderungen/Bereiche, da sind ja keine 1000€+ nötig, kein Gaming oder aufwendiges Rendern/Videobearbeitung/Schneiden usw.


----------



## Marcel (8. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Lenovo T450; T550; T540; T440p
Dell E5470; 7470
Dell Latitude 6540
HP Elitebook 850 G1
HP 17-ca1211ng Variante in 14"/15“
Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R9V0

Was meint ihr von den Sachen ist am besten?

Ist ein Lenovo T550/T560 da unschlagbar?


----------



## fotoman (8. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop fÃ¼r 400â‚¬ (auch gebraucht/generalÃ¼berholt)*

Da Du 17 oder 15" wolltest, ist wohl ein T450/T440p nichts für Dich
HP17 mit 15"? Wurde der zu heiss gewaschen? Sonst muss er HP15-* heißen und wäre wohl kein Businessmodell.

Einen T550/T560 für 400€ zu finden wird extrem sportlich, schon einen T530 mit FullHD Display finde ich bei keinem der mir bekannten Gebrauchthändler für den Preis.

Der Dell Latitude E6540 hat wohl oft Helligkeitsflecken auf dem Display, wenn er im Preisbereich liegt (oder nur ein HDD oder....)

Wie so üblich muss man halt die Ausstattung ganz konkreter Modelle vergleichen und dann selber entscheiden, ob 8GB, SSD/HDD, FullHD/1600x900, Webcam, Gewicht, Akkukosten, Art der Tastatur oder sonstige Features für einen wichtig sind oder nicht.

Ich würde zu einem Lenovo greifen, mein x220 erfüllt seit 7 1/2 Jahren meine Anforderungen. Um diverse 14" HP Elitebook würde ich einen Bogen machen, da gefällt mir weder die Verarbeitung noch die Tastatur, außerdem sind mir 14" zu klein, um darauf dauerhaft zu arbeiten. Das geht (für meine Augen) mal für 1-2 Stunden im Meeting, aber nicht den ganzen Arbeitstag.

Leicht aus heutiger Sicht ist auch auch T440p nicht (14", 2,1 KG), mein HP EliteBook 840 G5 (14") wiegt 1,5kg, ein XPS15 1,8kg und ein XPS13 (mit nur 13,3") keine 1,2 kg. Gut, ein Dell 6540 wiegt dann 2,34kg, wird aber locker noch von einem T540p mit 2,7kg getoppt. Schon da beginnt bei mir die Priorisierung, die aber höchst individuell ist.

Von daher (PC mit 27" Monitor ist ja vorhanden) solltest Du ein Excel (kann auch ein LibreOffice Calc Dokument sein) mit allen verfügbaren Geräten in der Preis- und Ausstattgunsklasse erstelle. Es sollte ja generalüberholt sein, also von Händler, und davon gibt es in D nicht so viele.

Bei 14" kannst Du Dir z.B. auch noch denhier ansehen
HP ProBook 640 G2 Notebook gebraucht kaufen (NGD78)
der liegt zumindest im Preisrahmen.


----------



## Marcel (8. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Also 14" halt nur wenn es sich auch wirklich lohnt vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Eher ungern da schon ziemlich klein, macht das so einen Unterschied?

Hier T550 für 400€ Lenovo ThinkPad T550 i5-5300u 8GB RAM 256GB SSD 15,6" FullHD in Baden-Wuerttemberg - Edingen-Neckarhausen | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## fotoman (9. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop fÃ¼r 400â‚¬ (auch gebraucht/generalÃ¼berholt)*

Die verschiedenen Pixelgrößen kannst Du u.B. hier berechnen (oder auf Giezhals abschreiben):
DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator

Und dann kann man grob hier mittels Experiment und per Dreisatz berechnen, was für Dich noch lesbar ist:
Attention Required! | Cloudflare
bzw. Original: Window.devicePixelRatio - Web APIs | MDN
Achtung: die Schriftgröße steht auf 22px, normal sind eher 12px (kann man im CSS ändern). Am Besten die eigene Rechnung auf basis der beim Zoomen angegebenen Brwoserbreite durchführen und nicht die sehr grobe Prozent-Angabe nutzen.

Mein 27" WQHD kommt auf 109 PPI (Pixel pro Zoll)
FullHD auf 15,6" ergibt schon 141 PPI (also Zeichnehöhe ca. 77% der Höhe auf dem 27" Monitor), bei 14" sind es schon 157 PPI.

Irgendwo liegt Deine ganz individuelle Grenze aus Sehschärfe, u.U. nötiger Sehhilfe und Arbeitsabstand.
Ich habe Kollegen, denen schon dauerhaft die 109 PPI zu klein sind (in ein paar Jahren bin ich mit Sicherheit auch soweit), andere arbeiten mit den 157 PPI den ganzen Tag.
Klar kannst Du mit Win10 alles skalieren, verlierst aber nutzbare Bildschirmauflösung (=Anzahl Zeilen/Spalten für Text) im Vergleich zum wohl nur bekannten Desktop mit 100% Skalierung. Aus dem FullHD Display wird dann bei 125% Skalierung logisch eins mit 1536x846 "Pixel"

eBay-Klaineanzeigen: hinfahren, testen und hoffen, dass Du bei dem Kurztest alle für Dich relevanten Fehler findest.
Händler: zu Hause in Ruhe testen und selbst ohne Fehler bei Nichtgefallen innerhalb von 14-30 Tagen zurück geben.

Ob Dir das (und die 6-12 Monate Garantie) einen Aufpreis wert ist, weiss nur Du.


----------



## Marcel (25. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Hab jetzt hier ein Lenovo T550 gefunden für 400€ Lenovo ThinkPad T550 i5-5300u 8GB RAM 256GB SSD 15,6" FullHD IPS Webcam DE Tast  | eBay

Der hat ja alles 

Suche aber auch ein T560 die sind teilweise auch in dem Preissegment hmm


----------



## Loksi (26. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Schon mal hier nachgsehen?


----------



## enux (26. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Ich habe kürzlich auch nach einem Notebook mit ähnlichen Eckdaten gesucht (14-15 Zoll, FHD, 8GB RAM, 250GB SSD, beleuchtete Tastatur und am liebsten ein i5 mit vier echten Kernen).
Gefunden habe ich einen Leasingrückläufer von Dell (E5470) für 399€ von 2016. Selbst der Akku ist noch gut. Der hält locker 4 Stunden durch, mit Internet surfen (Firefox) Office (OpenOffice Calc und Write) und nebenher iTunes. Zusammen mit 12 Monaten Garantie und einer Rückgabefrist von 30 Tagen. Ich teste den jetzt schon seit ein paar Tagen und bin zuversichtlich, dass er bleibt.

Der Vorgänger war ein Dell D630, ebenso als Rückläufer, ich glaube aus 2008. Den habe ich 2013 erhalten und bis vor kurzem genutzt. Der Core2 Duo mit den 4GB RAM war inzwischen einfach zu langsam, selbst mit der nachgerüsteten SSD. Der war schon mit Youtubefilmchen in 720p leicht überfordert. Außerdem (und wichtiger) kein USB3. Ansonsten hätte ich gar nicht gewechselt.

Ich habe damit also recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann daher nur dazu raten, sich auf den diversen Seiten für generalüberholte PCs umzuschauen.

Beruflich nutze ich seit Jahren Thinkpads (aktuell ein T480), weil die vom Arbeitgeber gestellt werden. Ein Thinkpad hätte ich auch gerne privat gekauft, aber leider gabs keins in der Preisklasse mit meiner Wunschkonfiguration. Der Dell ist aber nicht schlechter, daher wars mir letztlich egal.


----------



## Torben456 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Du könntest dir alternativ noch ein gebrauchtes Lenovo Thinkpad E560 anschauen. Die Teile sind für Office Anwendungen mehr als ausreichend. 
Ich selber nutze auf der Arbeit um mobil zu sein ein Thinkpad X250 mit einem i5 5300U, 8GB RAM und einer 120GB SSD und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Marcel (26. September 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

@Loksi: Die Preise sind richtig schlecht ^^ Lenovo ThinkPad T450s i5, 12 GB, 500 GB, 14,1" WXGA++, HD Graphics 5500, Win 10 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de keine SSD, kein Full HD, sehr teuer 

@enux Ja, ich gucke nur nach ThinkPads ^^ 

Habe mir mal Tests durchgelesen zu den ganzen T's von der Seite "Notebookcheck"

und die bemängeln immer ordentlich was bei den Modellen ^^ Da weiß man gar nicht was man nehmen soll, besonders der Bildschirm ist ziemlich schlecht bei allen

T550 - TN und CPU Probleme | - hat aber einen sehr sehr guten Akku im vergleich zu den anderen 11-12 Stunden (die anderen halten gerade mal nur 5-6 Stunden neu?)

T560 im vergleich zu T460 viel besser (beim T460 Probleme mit Gehäusequalität und TrackPoint-Tasten)

Akkus sind bei den 50er ordentlich besser als bei den 40er

T460 / s, T450 / s / p, T550, T560 - ziemlich schwer die Entscheidung

Das Modell mit den wenigsten genannten Nachteilen ist das T460s


----------



## Marcel (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Office Laptop für 400€ (auch gebraucht/generalüberholt)*

Ich habe mir nun ein Lenovo Thinkpad 470 geholt für 400€  

14 Zoll 16:9 Bildschirm (matt) mit 1920 x 1080 Pixel
i5 7200U (2,5 – 3,1 GHz)
8 GB RAM
512 GB SSD (NVMe)
Intel HD Grafik
SD Kartenleser
Web-Kamera
Fingerabdruckleser
WLAN / Bluetooth
Ausgänge:
3 x USB 3
1 x USB C
1 X HDMI
1x 3,5 mm Audio
LAN

inkl. Netzteil und Rechnung. Das Gerät ist 2 Jahre alt und wurde nur in Büroumgebungen benutzt. Es hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren auf dem äußeren Deckel, aber ansonsten ist der Zustand noch sehr gut und es gibt keine technischen Mängel. Die Akkulaufzeit liegt je nach Nutzung noch bei 4 bis 7 Stunden. Vor-Ort-Garantie von Lenovo geht noch bis zum 06.10.2020.


----------

